# Chauvin Trial AKA George Floyd....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dont know if anyone is watching what is going on so far with this.

The defense attorney's so far are making a good case. They have been having the "witnesses" who were present take the stand. Now you will see "headlines" or social media saying.... They are trying to make it look like "angry black people" were there..... NO they are trying to show that the situation wasn't under control and the officers were doing more of a 'crowd" control than actually paying attention to what is going on with Mr. Floyd. Right or wrong they have been showing this... also the video shows this as well with people who keep going towards the officers.

Then they had on an EMT with the fire department. Who was a witness. If you watch about 30 mins of questioning you can see in her mind she is trying to drive a narrative of her opinion and you can see her getting frustrated when the defense is poking holes in it and also not letting her "drive" that narrative. She even gets repremanded by the judge.

But one of the key out takes from that exchange with the EMT is that the defense proved that before medical help arrives in these situations that it needs to be deemed "all clear". Fire departments and ambulance crews typically "stage" before going in. Which means getting ready and then going in once an "all clear" is called. She even admitted to this.... but at the same time was arguing that the area fire departments were "slow" in getting there and also should have been there in less than 4 mins.

But again... the defense is laying ground work showing that the situation wasn't an "all clear" and people were acting "hostile" towards the officers. Now some will argue that the MMA fighter was calm and what not... he was and his testimony showed that.... but he did also say something along the lines of "slap the F out of you" to a police officer. Now he may have been calm but you think a police officer wont take that as a threat and as hostile situation going on and not "all clear".

The defense is laying out the ground work for an aquital on the other officers for sure. Showing that they were doing more "crowd" control than paying attention of what is going on behind them. Trying to make the area "clear" and what not. Also it will be hard to convict of murder when medical assistance was called to the scene AND that the scene could be considered "hot" because of the actions of people gathering around.

We will need to see how this trial unfolds. Again... I am not saying what happened was justified or perfect. I am just saying how it is all playing out. Honestly I dont know if I posted it or not at the begining of all of this.... but i stated that the police on the scene were doing more of the 'crowd" control aspect because of the people around advancing on them. It shows that in the video big time. Then add in the fact that two of the officers were "green" and this could have been the first time they have had that type of situation of a crowd gathering like that. Again doesn't completely absolve them. But when facts are laid out it is showing this.

BTW... be ready for riots again in MN. Unless they give Chauvin and the other police first degree murder or what ever the heaviest charges against them are.... they will riot again. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The riot mentality and hostility played a definite role in Floyd's death. The officer showed poor judgment, but we have no idea of the extent of the distraction he faced. Personally I think if the officer gets ten years a few of the bystanders shoukd get three or four. There is enough guilt to spread it around. As for the other officers its simply hate for police if they are found guilty of anything. Especially the two rookies. 
I seen a video of the judge telling the firefighter medic not to argue with the judge. He was ticked that she wasn't listening to him when he told her to answer the question and not go on with her narrative.
I have been a jury foreman and I would not want to be anyone on this jury. The media loves racial tension and hates cops. I suspect there is much we have not been told. Cop haters and racial white haters have had their story out there, but that's only one side of this tale. The whole thing is tragic and there will be no winners. Floyd was on fantasy and one of the symptoms is retarded breathing. It's no doubt that it played a role in his death, but I dont think even the coroner can say to what extent it played. I think drugs, poor health, poor judgment, and the crowed all played a part. We don't know, or ever can prove the extent any of the factors played. Back to not wanting to be a juror. So far I cant see justification for a conviction, and if they don't every juror better have good fire insurance.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep.... and his history of "swallowing" drugs when getting pulled over should be brought up. I can't remember if the judge is allowing that evidence or not of a previous arrest....ie: He ingested drugs and had to seek medical attention.

Also one medical examination said that if he was found on the floor at his home with what was in his body... it would have been ruled without hesitation overdose. So he had that much in his system.

Also like you mentioned with fentyal and the other drugs found in his system... his slower breathing or "retarded" breathing is a first case indicator of overdosing.

Again... what happened shouldn't have happened. But so far what the defense has laid out is poking holes in the case for conviction. Only time will tell what else gets brought up. It has only been 2 days. Time will tell and like you mentioned we were only showed 1/2 the story on the news cycle.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

George Floyd's girl friend just testified that a few months prior to the incident that she rushed him to the hospital because she thought he was over dosing on drugs.

Testimony from yesterday from people stated that they thought Mr. Floyd was "high" on something when he was in the market. One person stated they saw "foam" coming from his mouth.

Video footage showed Mr. Floyd saying he couldn't breathe when he wasn't even on the ground yet.

All of this is being laid out by the defense.

We still need more evidence in this case as well.

Also I am saying this again.... it was horrible what happened and shouldn't have happened. But to completely blame the officer... so far.... the evidence is pointing otherwise. I am afraid what MN will look like when this is all over.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

More testimony coming out....

The person with George Floyd was his DRUG DEALER. His girlfriend testified to this.

People who live in MN... get ready for another BS summer.

Again this trial is only starting. But so far the defense of an "over dose" is being layed out nicely. Plus the fact that the other police were acting as "crowd" control.

We still have many days ahead... but so far all of this is showing that Chauvin isn't guilty of MURDER.... and even Manslaughter might be hard to prove.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The cross examination you wont see on MSN or ABC... etc.

This goes along with what I talked about before with the ground work this lawyer laid about how the situation changed because of the people around the event. How things can change during an arrest or event, etc.

Just wanted to share this because of the fact that main stream media isn't posting this video.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

attached is laid out by the defense attorney about camera angles.... here is a picture from the facebook vide and then body cam vid...

The police chief stated... Looks like the leg is on his back not neck.

Like I stated... you wont see this on MSN front page. All I have seen is article titles saying....CHEIF SAYS HE VIOLATED POLICY.... and that is it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I watched the video of the testimony. The police chief is trying to throw Chauvin under the uss then the defense attorney asks, woukd you agree that from the perspective of Mr Chauvins body cam that he is kneeling on his shoulder blade and not his neck? The chief was shaken, but had to answer yes. So everything we have been shown and told was that it was his neck. A camera angle from above is not deceived by depth of field. Once you hear that and look at the pic you posted Chuck a person realizes Chauvins leg woukd have to turn 90 degrees to be across his neck.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hadn't seen that clip and yes it does look like he was on his shoulder...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the issue with everything that is just being posted on MSN or front pages of many media outlets....

IT WILL STOKE THE FLAMES WHEN THE VERDICT ISN"T WHAT THE NARRATIVE PEOPLE WANT!!! What I mean is everyone will say...... WHY did he get a lesser charge or even aquitted because all we saw on the news was everyone said he did things wrong and was guilty.... the media isn't showing much of the defense (as of now). Which they are doing a really good job IMHO. Again we have more testimony and what not to go thru. But so far they are doing a good job in Mr. Chauvins defense.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Today so far....

The Lawyer for the person with Mr. Floyd that day isn't going to testify because he doesn't want to incriminate himself....ie: this is his drug dealer or someone who gave him drugs. BTW... this man would possibly face 3rd manslaughter because he supplied the drugs.

Also today a training officer stated that he has held suspects down until EMT or Medical shows up. Also the move or thing that Mr. Chauvin used wasn't a "choke hold" is what this training officer testified to.

Also is attached a training image and what is being taught. The training officer also stated that they say... becareful of the neck area.

Also in the picture I posted earlier with the "knee on the shoulder"... the training officer stated that it looks like his knee is on the shoulder blade area.

These are things you wont see posted by the main stream media.

Just wanting to keep people informed.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/derek ... d=msedgntp

Here is the first article that I have seen that somewhat gives the defense questioning.

It shows what I stated above. Also shows what I have been talking about with the crowd and the reasoning for all the officers actions. Like I stated.... the Defense did a great job of laying that ground work right away.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking at the training photos ,at first glance it would appear that the knee is on the neck but it is not. It's possible this is what the witnesses were seeing. It also would not take much for the knee to shift from the shoulder to the neck and if engaged with restraining a subject and keeping an eye on the crowd one might not realize the knee had shifted. That said Im not sure Chauvin took the required care to ensure he wasn't on Floyds neck which may or may not have been intentional..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> That said Im not sure Chauvin took the required care to ensure he wasn't on Floyds neck which may or may not have been intentional..


Correct and agree with this statement. That is why I think the Defense is playing up the bystander thing big time. Saying he couldn't completely focus on Mr. Floyd because the "area" wasn't calm.

But again we got more days of this and need to see more of the testimony. Yesterday they had alot of people testify that said "they thought he didn't do the right thing.".... key is "THOUGHT". So mainly opinion. Which again could sway some jurors or not.

I will restate this all again.... What happened to Mr. Floyd was tragic and should never have happened. I am in no way shape or form trying to justify what happened. I am just trying to point out the otherside of the coin because the media sure isn't. Then when/if riots or things happen people hopefully will have all the facts who come to this thread and read this thread.

Also remember OJ got aquitted of murder.... but lost the civil case in court. That is probably why the city settled with the family ahead of time. I also believe the city did this to try and "taint" the jury and also to possibly "apease" the mob so it wont burn down the city again.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

they will riot/go shopping no matter what the verdict, and the police will let them... know this, rioters coming in my yard will be warned and then shot if they mean me or my family harm. :sniper:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

At this point any excuses will be used. If a black man shoots a dozen people on camera plus shoots at the police and the police shoot him you will see riots and claims of injustice. I hope all the good people, Black and White, can move out of Minneapolis and leave the criminals to destroy their own city.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The Judge denied the Acuital request by the Defense. he stated that "in the best interest of the state". Which means that the jury should proceed and decide if the evidence is BEYOND a reasonable doubt. So they can weigh what was brought forward and the conflicting evidence by all.

Time will tell on this.

Just an update.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Best interest of the state my ***. Let me interpret that. ----- let's sacrifice the cop and maybe they will only burn half the city. Our elected officials and our judges are a joke. A bad joke.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

I think the judge used the right words by saying that. To try and "mitigate" the city to burn. But today most of the argument that is going on points to a "mistrial". So it will be interesting.

Also with the judge using those words makes the jury make a decision so that people cant say.... THE SYSTEM FAILED or THEY SYSTEM DIDN"T HAVE A CHANCE... type thing.

Btw.... they need a full votes to charge him. So if two jurors say they dont think it was intentional then it is a hung jury.

But this is going to be interesting.

Also rumbling on social media is that Portland ANTIFA and others are coming to MN. I hope Gov. Walz has the NG ready and I hope he doesn't let things burn too much. BTW... he extended his Powers another 30 days....just like I expected because of this whole trial.... and the sad part is what happened in Brooklyn Center now... he will extend them longer to try and "keep" peace. A powder keg is about to explode in MN. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/pi ... d=msedgntp

Here is an article about someone vandilizing a witness's FORMER home. WOW... just WOW.

Also was catching some tidbits from today's closing arguement....

The Prosecution actually said something along these lines (yes before they said other stuff)....Maybe it was his enlarged heart, maybe not?

WHY WOULD YOU EVEN SAY THAT.... because right there you are bring up reasonable doubt in your closing arguements. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

YOu actually just helped the defense to prove there point that something else could have contributed to his death. :bop:

They also showed the video of his resisting arrest and the people around saying... GET IN THE CAR, STOP, etc.

They are also arguing that the cops shouldn't have arrested Mr. Floyd... they shouldn't have tried to put him in a car and "walked" him to the station.

I am scratching my head on all of this and how it will help the arguement or their case.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The judge stated....



> JUDGE CAHILL to Jury: "Defendant is not criminally liable if a superseding cause caused the death."


So like i mentioned above.... why would the prosecution even bring up his heart condition.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Found guilty on all three counts.

The system works. It will be interesting if anything happens tonight in cities? Around Social media there are rumblings ANTIFA doesn't care and will make things "burn" no matter what. If this happens... ANTIFA needs to be immediately put on the Terror list. Also if things burn and BLM or another group (other than antifa) Rep waters needs to be repromanded.

It will be interesting what happens at Brooklyn Center MN and the Police Station. Because that woman police officer has been charged and is in custody.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The mostly peaceful protests will be called celebrations of the verdict in tomorrow's news cycle...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It looks like justice prevailed today, but we can never be sure because fools like Maxine Waters, Joe Biden, and the squad can't keep their mouth shut. I suspect as the chant is going in Minneapolis " the mission is abolishon" that the left is using a tragedy to further their agenda. I think that agenda includes abolishing community police and replacing with federal police who will march to the lefts orders.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> It looks like justice prevailed today, but we can never be sure because fools like Maxine Waters, Joe Biden, and the squad can't keep their mouth shut. I suspect as the chant is going in Minneapolis " the mission is abolishon" that the left is using a tragedy to further their agenda. I think that agenda includes abolishing community police and replacing with federal police who will march to the lefts orders.


How did Justice prevail?
A Drug Overdose killed Felon Floyd. Not the police, Not Chauvin.
Some may not like the optics and tactics of restraint under arrest but they are used in Israel, taught to our police by Israel and involve a knee on the back near the neck for restraint. 
There was no justice with this trial. Except for Black race hustlers which only want more extortion money from The White Middle Class and Corporate America.









Israeli tactic


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would like to trust the system, but look at our Supreme worthless court. Like I said IT LOOKS LIKE, but politics has corrupted the system so we can't be sure. Some are sure he is Innocent. some are sure he is guilty. I thought he was innocent, but stupid. I dont understand how they found beyond a shadow of a doubt. Did they sacrifice a cop to keep radicals happy? That will not work, it will only encourage them. No winner in this case we all lost.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Chuck Smith said:


> Found guilty on all three counts.
> 
> The system works. It will be interesting if anything happens tonight in cities? Around Social media there are rumblings ANTIFA doesn't care and will make things "burn" no matter what. If this happens... ANTIFA needs to be immediately put on the Terror list. Also if things burn and BLM or another group (other than antifa) Rep waters needs to be repromanded.
> 
> It will be interesting what happens at Brooklyn Center MN and the Police Station. Because that woman police officer has been charged and is in custody.


The system works?
What a cucky, ill thought out response...
For whom does the system work? Not justice. Felon Floyd died of an OD. The Cop was the sacrifice for the so called ills of whites to placate the black mob who does nothing but destroy every city they inhabit and create destruction, despair, loss of property value and demand free Gibs, and gets in it in the form of Billions of our tax dollars for 'programs' and welfare, taxing the Medicaid system.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The system works?
> What a cucky, ill thought out response...
> For whom does the system work? Not justice. Felon Floyd died of an OD. The Cop was the sacrifice for the so called ills of whites to placate the black mob who does nothing but destroy every city they inhabit and create destruction, despair, loss of property value and demand free Gibs, and gets in it in the form of Billions of our tax dollars for 'programs' and welfare, taxing the Medicaid system.


 You could be right, but we have been lied to so much who do we believe? I think Chauvin was stupid not evil. I do believe the cowards in power would sacrifice an innocent person to placate the crazies. Chauvin Is the only person who knows the truth.

I hear they have Chauvin on suicide watch. I would think his attornies would use used Maxine Waters big mouth for a mistrial.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the thing...

Could Chauvin done things differently..... YES.

Again when Floyd was down and showing he wasn't moving (not out of breathe/dead)... I mean when he was saying can you just let me sit up.... Chauvin could have put his back against the tire of the squad. I am not sure if you have ever been in handcuffs... but it is hard to get up off the group when you are sitting on your butt. So Chauvin could have done that and if Floyd tried to make any "moves"... could have put him right back on the ground....face down.

Then if he would have died while sitting up we would have know 100% that it was the OD.

Now do I think that some of the charges were BS... yes. But we dont know what instruction did the judge give the jury to look at to come to the judgement they found. There could have been some specifics that we dont know about that lead to the charges being just or being correct. This info we dont know what instructions did the judge give to the jury.

Now what is upsetting me is how everyone made this case about RACE. It wasn't about race... it was about an officer not doing things correctly. Just like the lady who killed Mr. Wright in Brooklyn Center.... she screwed up when she yelled TASER TASER TASER. So that shows you this was an unintended homicide.... so she will get found guilty. Again it is showing that mistakes happen... and the court/system will do the right thing.

BTW.... we dont know how an appeal will go down. The Judge did mention that they could use what Rep Waters stated for a basis of appeal.... plus other things. Only time will tell on this. But appeals can be tricky and difficult.

Now the one that should be upsetting everyone is the knife attack that was stopped by the police. THis shows you how stupid the media, celebrities, and BLM are right now. They are screaming that the officer should have done something else... WHAT??? HOW?? That officer saved a life.... he had to take one... But he also saved one.

Here are some of the media's response...
- Should have fired a "warning shot" in the air
- Should have shot her "in the leg"
- Should have TACKLED HER
- Should have used a taser or pepper spray
- should have talked her "down" or "de-escualated" it

So here is touching base of a few of these
1. Warning shot/shoot in the leg
- ARE THESE PEOPLE STUPID... that wouldn't have stopped the forward motion of her swinging the knife and many people are not that good of a shot. People think police are like john wick and can hit their target with one shot. People should go shoot a pistol and honestly see how inaccurate they are and how you need lots and lots of practice to be good.

2. Tackled
- What.... so then they could say.. Police brutality. Or would the officer be there in time to save the other girl... NOPE.

3. Taser/pepper spray
- Taser you get one shot, people dont just drop when hit by them, need both prongs to make contact and complete the circut to work, they are very inaccurate.... pepper spray.. .that wouldn't have stopped the forward motion, people can walk thru pepper spray (I have), and not an immediate STOP type tool.

4. De-escaulate
- They didn't have TIME.

But yet the media, celebrities, etc all are jumping on this bandwagon. Calling the officer racist and what not. This officer saved a life. People are also saying... well it was just a knife. You know if you attack someone with a knife.... you can get attempted MURDER charges.... fricken idiots out there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> People should go shoot a pistol and honestly see how inaccurate they are and how you need lots and lots of practice to be good.


 Chuck let me add to that. Over the years I have shot tens of thousands of handgun rounds. Last fall I bought a new 9mm and in January I put 2000 rounds through it. I have a few trophies that say not a bad shot. These people who say shoot for the leg have watched to many movies. Fools taking advise from fools. Also shooting in the air is stupid. Have they ever heard of gravity? That bullet is coming down somewhere. Arm chair quarterbacks for games is bad enough, but in life and death scenarios it takes super arrogance to be an armchair cop.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Chauvin did as trained. 
He followed policy. He restrained an uncooperative man Twice his size. This tactic does not Kill.
Felon Floyd died of an OD. He pointed a gun at a pregnant womans belly. He had just committed a Felony and was resisting arrest when he was restrained and high on drugs. Had he not resisted or sat in the vehicle, hed be alive, probably out on bail to commit more crime.

Black Lives Do Not matter. 
They are dangerous. The crime stats show it and prove it. Blacks hurt people, kill people, innocent people disproportionately. Some say it is time to bring back segregation, as we really dont allow for Freedom of Association. And folks move out of the city, only to be followed by Blacks and Section 8. And the cycle repeats. Entire Cities get destroyed by them just by their presence. From Detroit, to Chicago, to Cleveland to Minneapolis.

And you best believe it (Rioting & destruction) is and was about Race. Blacks understand this very well. Whites apparently, do not. But they will, very soon. Remove the veneer of a polite society, such as in prison, and it IS all about Race. 
You can try to be PC and gloss over the truth, but it IS reality. Blacks seemingly loathe any segment of rule, law and order And protest it and the policing of their neighborhoods. There was a Revolt in Haiti in the 1800s, Blacks overthrew their French rulers, At the time Haiti was the wealthiest nation on earth. All whites were killed. Men, Women and Children. Then the Mixed mullatos as remnants of the French Rule. Within 2 decades, Haiti went from the Wealthiest to the Poorest land in the West. Freed black Haitians risked death to come to America to become slaves. It was that bad. Still is. Nothing changes. 
The police will pull back, crime will escalate. Tax monies will be given out for 'Programs' that do nothing but line the pockets of the race hustlers. Rinse, repeat.

The facts are that there are 300 million annual Police/Civilian contacts. There are about 1000 annual Police shootings. And of those, about 8 were unarmed. Most, as in almost, all, are in commission of a Felony, pointing guns or running at police with knives. Im tired of making excuses for these people and their behavior. It is sickening and disgusting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They are killing many white people in South Africa right now. They say they want their land back, but when the Germans settled the area was devoid of human population. The blacks came for the jobs the new settlers created. We will see what that country looks like in ten years. It has already declined to a crap hole.


----------

